# device-mapper + dmraid + nvraid + eigener kernel. [solved]

## root_tux_linux

Ahoi ahoi

Hab so eben mein Raid0 eingerichtet jedoch muss ich genkernel --dmraid  nutzen was mir ganz und garnicht gefällt.

Jetzt wüsste ich gerne wie ich  device-mapper + dmraid + nvraid für mein Raid0 benutze.

Also Treiber in den Kernel  als Built-in ist klar nur welche benötigt man alle?

Wie erstell ich das initrd?

Wie muss die grub.conf und fstab dann aussehen?

Bei meinen versuchen bekam ich ständig die Meldung das root nicht gefunden werden konnte.  :Sad: 

----------

## LinuxTom

Ich würde nicht initrd, sondern initramfs nehmen. Ist der "Nachfolger" und hat einige Einschränkungen weniger. Ich brauche das initramfs weil ich einerseits alles auf LVM's ablege und da vor dem booten das scannen laufen muss und zum anderen auf einem bestimmten Rechner, weil ich da für eine spezielle IDE-PCI-Karte nicht den Kerneltreiber nehmen will, sondern einen vom Hersteller mitgeliefertes Modul, das dann auch vor dem booten geladen werden muss.

Schau mal in dieses Wiki. Das habe ich als Ausgangspunkt genommen und mir dann ein kleines Java-Programm geschrieben, das mir jetzt meine initramfs's automatisch zusammenstellt.

----------

## TheCurse

Was passt dir denn an genkernel --dmraid nicht? Ich mein, kannst ja deine genkernel.conf so anpassen, dass er deine config nimmt und nix selber konfiguriert... Dann haste den kernel selber konfiguriert und genkernel nimmt dir die Arbeit mit der initramfs ab und dem installieren der sourcen ab, ist doch prima.

----------

## LinuxTom

Wenn Du mich meinst,  :Wink: 

ich habe auf meinem initramfs-Image noch die reiserfstools, den Editor joe, meinen eigenen Treiber. Das hat sich bei meinem Basteln schon oft bewährt. Einfach das Notsystem hochgefahren und das Dateisystem auf eine andere Platte kopiert oder repariert. Entweder weil kaputt oder "verkonfiguriert". Es ist dann nicht immer eine CD notwendig und braucht nicht wesentlich mehr Platz.

Wie willst Du sonst vom Root auf einem LVM starten? Vielleicht mache ich es ja auch unnötig kompliziert?

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *TheCurse wrote:*   

> Was passt dir denn an genkernel --dmraid nicht? Ich mein, kannst ja deine genkernel.conf so anpassen, dass er deine config nimmt und nix selber konfiguriert... Dann haste den kernel selber konfiguriert und genkernel nimmt dir die Arbeit mit der initramfs ab und dem installieren der sourcen ab, ist doch prima.

 

Was mir an Genkernel nicht passt:

Laden der Module

mdev

grub.conf anpssung

Edit:

Genkernel geht, ist mir aber noch zu Fett, wenn ich meine Config benutze bekomm ich ein "Speicherzugriffsfehler /proc/modules" weiss jedoch nicht welches Modul dies nun auslöst. Kann mir das jemand sagen?

mdev braucht gut 10 Sekunden bis es weitergeht mit dem booten. Kann man dies beschleunigen?

Wie bekomm ich  Fbsplash un uvesa in den Kernel mittels Genkernel?

----------

## root_tux_linux

So ich habs jetzt  noch mal mit genkernel versucht.

dmraid geht, splash geht, treiber sind alle draussen die ich nicht brauche (kernel + Module <13MB)

mdev startet jetzt ohne verzögerung hab in der Funktion start_dev_mgr() sleep von 10 bzw 20 auf  0 geändert.

So ist genkernel akzeptabel werd aber trotzdem noch selbst das initramfs erstellen.

Thx trotzdem  :Smile: 

----------

## bell

Hallo,

ich habe bei mir alle Kernel-Module fest im kernel und nutze die vom genkernel generierte initrd.

Diese kann man noch beschleunigen, indem man folgende Parameter in grub.conf hinzufügt:

```
scandelay=0 nodetect
```

scandelay = ein sleep zum Warten auf Initialisierung der Hardware

nodetect = Es wird keine Hardware-Erkennung duchgeführt (Deshalb alles benötigte im Kernel)

Die Größe der initrd spielt eigentlich keine Rolle, da nach dem Wechsel zu dem richtigem Root diese aus dem RAM entfernt wird.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *bell wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe bei mir alle Kernel-Module fest im kernel und nutze die vom genkernel generierte initrd.
> 
> Diese kann man noch beschleunigen, indem man folgende Parameter in grub.conf hinzufügt:
> ...

 

nodetect war mir bekannt... brauch ich jedoch nicht weil  es keine Module zu laden gibt, sind alle Built-in.

scandelay stellt dei sleep zeit von mdev ein oder wie?

Hab mit genkernel sonst nie was am Hut gehabt weil ichs lieber von Hand mache  :Smile: 

----------

## bell

über scandelay bin ich gestolpert, als ich mir die Skripte im initrd angeschaut habe. Im Kommentar steht sinngemäß "Warten auf Initialisierung der USB-Geräte". Den Defaultwert habe ich nicht mehr im Kopf, ich meine, es waren 10 Sekunden. Der Delay wurde nach der Hardware-Erkennung ausgeführt.

Wie sich das mit mdev verhält, weiss ich nicht. Ich nutze kein Raid, sondern "nur" LVM.

nodetect macht bei mir Sinn, da der Kernel erstmal mit genkernel erstellt wurde und noch nicht aufgeräumt ist, also noch Treiber für diverse nicht vorhandene Controller etc. drinne sind. genkernel packt die dann mit in die initrd. Da es auch so geht, wolte ich die initrd nicht mehr modifizieren, da sie so einfacher zu warten/neu zu erstellen ist.

----------

